
A Guy from a Montana Trailer Park Overturned 150 Years of Biology - oblib
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/07/how-a-guy-from-a-montana-trailer-park-upturned-150-years-of-biology/491702/
======
masonic
(2016)

~~~
oblib
I know, I saw that. But the story is still an awesome one in many ways and was
"news" to me and never submitted here.

~~~
masonic

      and never submitted here.
    

Actually, it was submitted five times:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Montana%20overturned&sort=byPo...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Montana%20overturned&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

(Original: 170+ points)

Appending the year for prior-year articles is just polite identification, not
a criticism of the submittal.

~~~
oblib
Well I'm glad to see it got some attention. Usually HN sends me to the OP if
it's been submitted, but that didn't happen.

